# Leigh dovetail jig



## Joshjosh (11 Jun 2021)

Hi I've recently acquired a Leigh super 18 jig. I've been testing it with over pass half blind dovetails. The jig works well with 14mm tail boards but when I try 9mm tail boards I'm having issues. When I move the finger guides to the 9mm position I'm routing too deep into the pins board, if I try moving the finger guides towards me in order to reduce the depth of cut in the pins board I'm having to move the guides so far forward that I'm not routing the rounded shape onto the tails board so not getting a good fit inside the joint. Am I missing something or does the jig struggle with thinner stock in this mode? The instructions say it can do 6mm to 14mm tail boards in this configuration.

Any help would be much appreciated
Thanks
Josh


----------



## Myfordman (11 Jun 2021)

I don’t have the same model but on mine I would need different cutters to cover that thickness range.


----------



## Joshjosh (11 Jun 2021)

[QUOTE="Myfordman, post: 1484535, member: 16090"
I don’t have the same model but on mine I would need different cutters to cover that thickness range.
[/QUOTE]

Cheers, I may have misread the manual but I thought the cutters changed for the thickness of the pins board not the tails? I used 18mm stock for the pins and was trying to use 9mm for the pins but having issues


----------

